# Word of the Day: Pejorative



## Matrix (Jul 6, 2020)

*pejorative* /pɪˈdʒɔːrətɪv/ _adj._ expressing contempt or disapproval. 
_n._ a word expressing contempt or disapproval.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 6, 2020)

I can't describe my in-laws without resorting to pejoratives.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm chronically pejorative when it comes to being taxed to death.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 6, 2020)

Matrix. Just want to say, great choice for the WOTD!

While the word pejorative sounds familiar, I'm not entirely certain that I've actually heard it before. Love it!


----------



## Matrix (Jul 6, 2020)

Karen is a pejorative term to describe someone who is out of touch, privileged, and often times racist. Its male version is Todd.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2020)

I believe I have used some pejorative words in my time especially when really mad.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2020)

*Describing someone as a  Jew rather than Jewish is showing your Pejorative Bias *


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 9, 2020)

Pejorative comments have meant the demise of many interesting threads.


----------

